# Effects of lifestyle prior to FET?



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi!

Has anyone any idea about the impact of lifestyle prior to FET on the chances of success? I've read all about the numerous supplements, diet etc to prepare your body and during treatment. But I do need a life outside of the treatments and so I do drink and have the odd ciggie. Because I don't know when my period is due, it can often be that I've had a night out drinking etc then have to start drugs two days later. But does it have that much impact really? I can understand if I was drinking/smoking daily but the odd weekend? What's your thoughts/research on this?

Thanks,

C x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Catt


To be brutally honest - I wouldn't do anything to jeopardise a cycle, fair enough the month before have a little drinkie or 3 - but I tend to be as healthy as possible when I'm actually cycling.....
Would have to think that something didn't take or work because of that one glass of wine or ***.  
We invest so much in this wanting to be a mum, not only financially but emotionally .. 


Really is your call honey.  Personally I wouldn't although my consultant recommends a glass of wine after ET - to help chill you, but that's it.


  


Mini xx


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I agree - I wouldn't do anything to risk my 'body' during treatment but I meant when it's not been a success and you're waiting on another go - it can be weeks or months and so I tend to try and enjoy life and not over worry about drinking, odd ***. The body is an amazing thing and can recover well..... So during treatment I do everything you're supposed to but outwith not so much but is that a bad thing?

Thanks.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh god yeah ... I make sure I have a good blow out!!  Plan all my nights out before hand - otherwise life does get dull     


After all a relaxed mum2b is a much better environment than one who is constant checking every label me thinks ..   



   


Mini xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Catt,

I agree with you totally. 

In my opinion alcoholics and junkies get pregnant every day of the week, so in our case's if we do the odd bad thing now and again does it really change the outcome of IVF?  I don't believe so. 

I have carried on as I have always done and got 2 BFP's. Sadly I miscarried the 2nd time, but it had nothing to do with my life style at all, unfortunately the embryo stopped developing because it wasn't a good enough quality.

I have a friend who has had 6 failed IVF's and believe me she has tried everything to make it work.  She ate healthily, stopped drinking, rested completely in the 2ww, took every vitamin possible.  She also has unexplained infertility, so there is no problems with her body at all.

Anyway good luck to all you ladies and do what you feel is right for you and not what others think.

Stacey
x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I personally would not do anything that would make you wonder 'what if' should you fail or miscarry.

This is an expensive process and my attitude was always not to drink (didn't smoke) just in case and for complete peace of mind. It is not much to ask to give these things up if you keep your eye on the prize and focus on how much you want success.

For those who say it won't hurt, how do they know that it won't hurt YOUR chances? The best way to have peace of mind is to give them up. Watch your caffeine intake as well.

There has been some research via IVI Valencia which has shown that alchohol can have an effect on womb receptivity. Certainly smoking also has an effect on womb lining. I was told that you need to have a good 3 months clear of these to have optimum uterine health.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/oct/20/alcohol-hinders-baby-ivf
Have you and DH had any other testing to eliminate causes of ivf failure? These are also important before cycling - GP can do many of these for you.

Best,
Daisy
x

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Daisy - don't think any of us are say it won't hurt - we are just saying it pays to be as relaxed as possible in this journey.



As my clinic states, a wee glass of red after transfer is the best thing you can do to relax.



Mini xx


----------

